# (updated more available) College roommate RP v2 (nsfw 18+ )(male x male romance)( long starter sorry)



## Julesfuller (Oct 11, 2019)

you can find me on discord, telegram, here in dms and on Skype
DM me for my info in any of them

My fetishes include farting, facesitting, sitting on in general, non-fatal crushing, anal navel and cock vore (if digested must be reformed unless that is agreed upon by both parties), belly play, weight gain, muscle gain, foot play, pet play, licking Etc

I will play in the first person. you can role-play in third person or in any way that you want. it makes no difference to me. as long as it's not too overly simple for example some things in script format are really annoying for me to read sometimes the only time that I use script format is when I have multiple people talking in the same comment and that's just when I can't think of any actions to put in between the talking

(Roleplay starts here)

You live in a world where humans, anthros, demons, angels, and all sorts of other things exist. ( you can be a human an anthro or any mythical creature except for Angels and Demons if you wish I can go explain why just ask)

For the longest time all creatures of your world were separated by race. each believing the others to be either inferior or so naive and full of themselves that they wouldn't recognize the truth. luckily for you nowadays things are more calm, or at least they pretend to be. tensions can flare from time to time depending on what happens, but for the most part the different races live together in (sort of) harmony.

through a random turn of events, your family decides to move to a new city. ( it was nothing serious, unless you want it to be. I was thinking maybe your parents got new jobs in another city nearby, and figured it would be better to move instead of having a long commute, but if you want something more tragic, or less typical, then you can think of something and run it by me. if you don't want to think of it by yourself we can brainstorm together)

you're signed up at the beginning of the school year for college. you're taking all kinds of courses and classes not sure exactly what you want to be.( if you want to get into specifics then you can decide what classes that you're taking, and possibly even your future job if you want to go that far. your choice.)

luckily because of your high scores during school, you were able to get into a good college. this college was the type of place where  you stay on campus for the entirety of the school term. only going back to families during breaks, or the end of the year. ( think like Hogwarts or something. it's not that it's very far from home it's just that the school thinks that having less of a commute, and having all the students in the same place, letting them mingle, and make friends is quicker, and makes for a really good idea)

you quickly find out the schools Dynamic based on popularity and other things on your first day. when the day ends you go to your dorm room and open the door, to your surprise an extremely large _______ was unpacking clothes from a suitcase, and putting them in into a small dresser. he was larger than you'd expected, bigger than most anthros. he turned towards you. his fat belly jiggling from the sudden motion. you couldn't help but stare at him. He was handsome. his body itself didn't look normal. he had strong arms, and a strong looking chest, but his belly made it look like he didn't exercise at all and the rest of him Amplified that thought.

he looked confused for a second and then he smiled " I guess they gave me a roommate this year. names Reese, nice to meet you" the ____ said
What do you do

( in this version I can be any anthro Pokemon (as long as I know which one it is), any anthro animal, any anthro Digimon( as long as I know what they are) or anthro video game character  (like for example some of the enemies from Mario,) anthro mythical creatures ( as long as it has two arms two legs there is a chance I will strongly accept it especially if I know what it is)

I do reserve the right to say no for the character you choice and I will give you my reason whether or not it's a good reason would remain to be seen


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Hmm....okie, my interest is peaked. I'm in


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hmm....okie, my interest is peaked. I'm in


Okay we either do this on Discord or deviantART note system ignore the fact that it said anthro Pig because in this role play you decide what I am in the original version I was a pig


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Hmm......where is the Deviantart notepage? I normally do them here in the Forum, preferable through direct messages. I don't know if I have a Deviantart account.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

I don't use this site very often if you don't have deviantART or Discord I don't know how to do this if you have deviantART my username is raycebanner


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Okie then. I'll see what I can do pal!


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Okie then. I'll see what I can do pal!


If you have devianart feel free to look at my other roleplays


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Sure thing pal!


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Do you want a link


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I would, thank you!


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I would, thank you!


raycebanner - Hobbyist, Artist | DeviantArt


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

If you want my Discord name just say so


Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Thank you!


If you want my Discord name just say so


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I don't have Discord unfortunately. I only have the Forums and my Furaffinity page.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I don't have Discord unfortunately. I only have the Forums and my Furaffinity page.


Well I do it on furaffnity but I found that it's super unreliable and it doesn't notify me when I get notifications especially when I get them in the forms which is why it took me so long to reply


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I can understand that my friend. I will attempt to think of something.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

I just have no way of getting notifications from this site in the note system is so screwed up that I can't really figure out how to use it unless you want me coming around every once in awhile saying did you get my note


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Well, it all depends on you. I'll make the most of it if that is what you wish


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well, it all depends on you. I'll make the most of it if that is what you wish


I wish there was a way and that my phone would get direct notifications when I get a note on the site does this website have an app or something


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Let me see.......well, from what I know, I do not think that it has any apps. I've only known Furaffinity to be a site.


----------



## Julesfuller (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Let me see.......well, from what I know, I do not think that it has any apps. I've only known Furaffinity to be a site.


Go to my page and send me a note we'll see how it works the note system is pretty good there are just times where it doesn't send it the fact that I'm not on this site very often doesn't help but I have a reason to for being on the site now so I'll be on it more often


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

On this site, in the forums? You want me to send you a note here?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Okie, I sent something. Let me know if it worked.


----------



## Julesfuller (Oct 27, 2021)

Looking for this one again if anyone's interested


----------



## FodderForGayBirds (Nov 11, 2021)

Love to. My DeviantArt is OwlVore, if you are still poking around there.


----------



## Julesfuller (Nov 13, 2021)

FodderForGayBirds said:


> Love to. My DeviantArt is OwlVore, if you are still poking around there.


I'm not I got kicked off there a while ago


----------



## Julesfuller (Sep 1, 2022)

After a long thought I'm after this again


----------

